# Last Piece Of Material - Bill Hays Lil' Ranger



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I made this Lil' Ranger with the last piece of 9.5mm thick stock i have.

I tried a different finish, and i am quite pleased with how it came out. The surface is a satin finish (1000grit) and the bevels/sides are mirror polished.
It's quite a small design, so i thought thick slabs of homemade bleached jean micarta would look cool while providing a comfortable support for the hand - it fits great in my hands (medium size) while it still provides a narrow waist for my fingers to wrap around.

The handles are made by myself, it's 20 layers of denim (total thickness is 9.8mm) that I've bleached and it's been laminated with epoxy resin.

It's a very easy design to make due to simple contours, and it shoots and feels quite well ( gangster' style/horizontal style'). - Great design *Bill!*

Info -
*Overal length* - 275mm
*Width* - 85
*Shooting gap *- 40mm
*Main frame *- 9.5mm 6061 T6 milling stock
*Scales/palm swells* - 20 layer bleached denim ( Blue jeans ) epoxy laminations also just refered to homemade Micarata
*Pins *- 6mm aluminium rod

*Pictures*






















































All it now needs is a set of single 1745* tubes and couple hundred marbles









Thanks everyone


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow! You just keep getting better and better. Pro quality, that! It's stunning...really. And pictured
is such a young hand.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

That is some SERIOUS slingshot porn!!!!!

I would vote this on Playmate of the Year

Superlative Work!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Now you're just showing off









Awesome build man!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! What else is there to say.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Just got a slight flutter in my chest as I saw this. Once again, nice work Sir!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Blue Danube said:


> That is some SERIOUS slingshot porn!!!!!
> 
> I would vote this on Playmate of the Year
> 
> Superlative Work!!!


LOL!!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> That is some SERIOUS slingshot porn!!!!!
> 
> I would vote this on Playmate of the Year


HAH! right back at cha'











> Wow! You just keep getting better and better. Pro quality, that! It's stunning...really. And pictured
> is such a young hand.


Thanks Sean! means a lot ..











> Now you're just showing off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can i say, i love my hobby


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Mighty purdy!!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Gorgeous workmanship!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for effs sake man ! ! ! how many of them dmn " slingshot of the month " awards do you want ! you award hogger !   ( 







i should be partly to blame, as i keep voting for you . ) but anyways - great build and if i had $ 600 id buy that from you .


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

dang, Danny! that's awesome!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Danny you are ahead of your time, my friend, ahead of your time

I give you a 3 on a scale from 1 to 2

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Blindingly excellent!!!


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

beautiful just beautiful


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Whoa! That is a master piece right there!
-Respect dude.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice work from down under. Just beautiful. -- Tex


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Respect, professional work, especially the shine of the metal


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love it!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Denim!!! Who would've thunk!!! Appears to have an extraordinary texture.

You have skills.....


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

FLAWLESS VICTORY!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

You are a **** fine slingshot artist, this makes me wanna toss my forks in the fire!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nicely done Man!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! i always appreciate your views and feedback











> but anyways - great build and if i had $ 600 id buy that from you .










$600 for a slingshots? nawww











> Danny you are ahead of your time, my friend, ahead of your time
> 
> I give you a 3 on a scale from 1 to 2
> 
> LGD














> Denim!!! Who would've thunk!!! Appears to have an extraordinary texture.


It's good stuff to work with - but once you polish it, it almost feels like it has a waxed surface.



> You are a **** fine slingshot artist, this makes me wanna toss my forks in the fire!!!


Nooooooo! never throw away slingshots! Send them ladies here, i'd take good care - promise











> Very nicely done Man!


Thanks Bill! means a lot ....
Your designs rock!


----------

